# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  سيكولوجية  القصيدة المعاصرة  - بقلم د فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

سيكولوجية القصيدة العربية المعاصرة

بقلم - فالح الحجية

الشعر هو الاساس الاول في النتاج الادبي في اللغة العربية اذ لو تتبعنا تاريخ الادب العربي لوجدناه يبدأ بالشعر ظهورا واهتماما ثم من بعده النثر بجميع مضامينه واشكا له وبهذا اختلفت الامة العربية عن غيرها من الامم مثل اليونانية والرمانية والفارسية والهندية والصينية وغيرها من الامم في وجودية الادب . وقد مر الادب العربي بمراحل زمينية او عصور او فترات توالت عليه كان فيها الشعر بين المد والجزر تبعا لهذه الحقبة او تلك واخرها الفترة المعاصرة .
واستطيع ان اثبت ان كل نتاج أدبي لابد ان ينطوي على طاقة رمزية أو مجموعة من الأفكار الرمزية التي تتخفى خلف الكلمات . خاصة في الادب الحديث او المعاصر تبعا لظروف التقدم والرقي المجتمعي والحاجة اليه ، لان كل نتاج أدبي قد يتضمن خطابا رمزيا وبتعبير اخر جهد تعبيري تحتش فيه الدلالات الرمزية والتي ربما قد تتفاوت حيويتها جماعية كانت او فردية و بين شاعر و آخر.
والشاعر المعاصر لجأ إلى استخدام الرمزية المفرطة وخاصة في قصيدة النثر الحديثة او المعاصرة وربما ما ل الى الاسطورة فينهل منها فيتكشف اليه عناصر الثراء المادي والروحي المؤثرة في النفس أي الإفصاح عما تتضمنه هذه الأساطير من قيم روحية وتجارب إنسانية خالدة تثري العمل الأدبي وتزيد من ايمانية النص الشعري التعبيرية بحيث تنفتح القصيدة على عوالم جديدة تمنحه طابعا مميزا في باب المعارف الإنسانية ،فتميزه هذه عن الفلسفة والعلمية وعن العلم التجريبي .
ولعل وقائع او الاحداث التي رافقت هذا العصر و التعاقب الزمني ربما أسهمت في كثير من الاحيان في اختلال بعض القيم والمعايير الإنسانية ،و كانت السبب المباشر الذي دفع بالشاعر المعاصر الاهتمام بالمعطيات الموضوعية والفنية لهذه الأسطورة ليهرب من واقعه المرير إلى عوالم اخرى قد تسودها المثالية ويحلق فيه الخيال الجانح نحو الارتقاء والتمكن ،فيبني الشاعر عالمه الخاص به والذي يملأ عليه فراغات من ذاته المكبوتة. وقد طفق الشاعر المعاصر ، نتيجة لهذه المتغيرات السياسية والأحداث المأساوية التي شهدها العصر الحديث يتلمس او يتفهم المقومات القادرة على الإفصاح عن رؤيته الإنسانية الشاملة إلى أبناء وطنه او انسانيته وقد تكون هذه الأسطورة او تلك خير وسيلة للتعبير عن النوازع النفسية ا والحوافز الداخلية عنده او تعبر عن نفسية الاخرين . ربما جاءت لتعبر عن تجسيد للتوق الإنساني الشديد وشكله الخيالي المناسب لهذا التعبير ،
لذلك أصبحت هذه الفكرة او الاسطورة من أهم احداث القصيدة الحديثة التي عبأ الشاعر فيها هواجسه وارؤاه وأفكاره و تجربته الشعرية بدءا من مستواها الذاتي إلى المستوى الارقى لتمثل بوا سطتها الواقع الإنساني في هذا العصر بصورة عامة.
ان دواوين الشعراء وخاصة المعاصرين منهم لتجد فيها او ترصد فيها أنماطا متعددة من الرموز والأساطير التاريخية على مر العصور ، فقد أولى عدد منهم اهتماما واضحا بالأساطير البابلية والآشورية والسومرية او الفرعونية او الامازيغية التي قد ترتبط بأحداث تميزت بالقدرة على إظهار إحداث العجائب والخوارق ،واوجدت شكلية جديدة للشعر المعاصر و عاملا مهما من عوامل التحفيز والإثارة وتجسدت بشكل حيوي في أنشطة هذا الإنسان منذ القدم في الوقت الحاضر او بمعنى اخر غيرت اسطوريته الى واقع حاضر ليستلهم منها كل جديد.
اذن فالأسطورة هي الوعاء الذي وضع فيه الشاعر المعاصر خلاصة فكره وجديد عواطفه ونزعاته ، وان هذه الأساطير تمثل ما تبلور في أذهان الانسان القديم في العراق اومصر اواليونان والرومان اوالفرس وغيرهم من الاقوام القديمة ذات التاريخ العتيد والثقافة الرفيعة من قصص وحكايات أسطورية فعبرالشاعر في تصويره الشعري لخلق العالم من جديد ،ولوجود هذا الإنسان على الأرض ،ومصيره المجهول وما يحيط به من مظاهر الكون والطبيعة وتساؤلات واسعة او ربما تكون في بعض الاحيان غامضة يتكهن الاجابة عليها وربما تفلت منه فتبقى سرا سرمديا قديما وحديثا .


امير البيان العربي
د. فالح نصيف الحجية الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز
******************************

----------

